# How much space do they need?



## B-mantis999 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have four mantids in a 10 gal. tank and I plan on seperating them once they get a little bigger. What would you suggest for one or two mantids to co-exsist together? What would be to big what would be to small? Should I house them individually or is a pair of male/ female OK?


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2008)

Do not house mantids together or you will end up with one eventually. Smaller is better as long as the mantis has room. They need at LEAST double their length vertically and need enough horizontal room to comfortably turn around.


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 18, 2008)

It does depend on the species as to whether they can be kept together.


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> It does depend on the species as to whether they can be kept together.


Yes and no. While some can be kept together ok they all will eat each other. It is best not to house any together. I keep newborn nymphs together for awhile but that is it.


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> Yes and no. While some can be kept together ok they all will eat each other. It is best not to house any together. I keep newborn nymphs together for awhile but that is it.


Well yes and no to your reply also it all depends on if you feed them well or leave them hungry. I have had 4 ghost mantids from L1 all the way to sub adult and they are still all alive and well. But then again chinese mantids will devour each other because there is no way to keep all of them alive in one container i think.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 18, 2008)

The general rule for housing is 3 x the height of the mantis and 2 x it's height for the width!


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 19, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> 2 x it's height for the width!


 :lol:


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 23, 2008)

With a ten gallon tank, it's more of a question of how much space do they want. Depending on the size of these guys, you'll want to split them up pretty soon. I'm not saying you have to have the bare mininum for a cage, but make sure they can catch their food, and make sure the cage can mantain humidity.


----------



## Joe Caruso (Jun 29, 2008)

Is it possible to give a mantid TOO big an enclosure? Do they get stressed out with too much room?


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 29, 2008)

Joe Caruso said:


> Is it possible to give a mantid TOO big an enclosure? Do they get stressed out with too much room?


uhm no.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 29, 2008)

I notice that adult males and wild mantises (from outside) like more room or else they'll look like they're always trying to escape.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I notice that adult males and wild mantises (from outside) like more room or else they'll look like they're always trying to escape.


never noticed :huh: 

(3000th post in this forum!)


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 2, 2008)

=

i noticed chinese mantids can never have enough room/but orchids or ghost dont need alot of room..its pointless..there never move!!!


----------

